# Recuerdo Dennis Gabor padre de la Holografía.



## Dano (Jun 5, 2010)

Siendo hoy 05 de junio, el gigante de las búsquedas Google nos presenta en su página de inicio, otro más de sus famosos Doodles (logo de Google con un diseño especial en el que se hace referencia en un evento personal o un cumpleaños de personajes de la historia). ¿Qué  es lo que se celebra un 05 de junio? Pues el aniversario de Dennis Gabor en ésta ocasión el número 110.
 Un físico reconocido a nivel mundial es digno de merecer el reconocimiento de Google, y es así como éste nos lo comparte. El diseño es interesante ya que muestra un holograma de Google. Sí, se representa sobre un fondo negro y las letras de la palabra Google están flotando dentro del holograma. El doodle es el siguiente y podemos hallarlos en la página principar del buscador:



 Conozcamos más a Gabor, éste hombre ha traído la ciencia de la holografía. Dennis Gabor, Húngaro de nacionalidad, nació hace 110 años exactamente, en un 05 de junio pero de 1900, en la ciudad de Budapest. Obsesionado con la física desde niño, logró consumar su licenciatura en ingeniería eléctrica en la Universidad de Technische Hochschule de Berlín en en 24, y fue hasta 1927 que consiguió su título de Doctor en Ingeniería.​ Dennis Gabor fue el creador o padre del alumbrado público -bueno mi colonia sigue son focos-, él fue el inventor del Siemens & Halske AG, una lámpara de mercurio de alta presión y focos de molibdeno, que luego sería utilizada para iluminar en las calles, ésto en 1927.
 Fue hasta 1971 que Dennis Gabor recibió el Premio Nobel de Física gracias a su gran aportación de laholografía. También recibió el Premio Cultural de la Sociedad Alemana de Fotografía, igual en el 71. Y por si fuera poco en el mismo año fue nombrado Comendador de la Orden del Imperio Británico.
 Éste creador inventor comendador premio nobel de la física, murió ocho años después, exactamente el 09 de febrero 1979 en Londres GB.
 Genial hablar de éste señorón de la física.


Fuente: http://www.eltiradero.net/google-honra-a-dennis-gabor-con-un-doodle-3639/

Saludos


----------



## HADES (Jun 5, 2010)

Debo decir que vi la pagina de google con ese holograma y ni encuenta de porque y pues un fisico como tal es digno de admirarse y vaya que si como estuvieramos hoy sin sus aportes?


----------

